# DirectX vs OpenGL



## tspear (Nov 15, 2017)

Operating System:Windows 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Lightroom Classic CC 7.0.1

I just changed my monitor calibration from Spyder to BenQ Palette Master; resetting the  display settings first, both via the color management in the control panel and NVidia 1060 GTX 6GB application. 

Lr now crashes when it starts. Lr sends me to a web page I have yet to try, but prompted the question in the title bar. Adobe provides a script to change the settings from DirectX to OpenGL. Does anyone have any perspective on which performs better? And why?

Tim


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 15, 2017)

See this thread and particularly Simon Chen's post. Not sure, but I think it's your answer.

That script is not provided for general use - config.lua files are hacks / tests.

John


----------



## Cerianthus (Nov 15, 2017)

I don't quite understand the link, but isn't the benq paler master a way to hardware calibrate? Then it would not be necessary to also set  a calibration in the video card.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Nov 15, 2017)

Calibration SHOULDN'T have to change the support for DirectX or OpenGL (not the same as "didn't" I realize) (and they shouldn't be mutually incompatible either). 

If it were me I'd reinstall the drivers, set the card settings back to a default, and see if LR works.  Then if the calibration breaks it again, I'd talk to BenQ.


----------



## tspear (Nov 15, 2017)

johnbeardy said:


> See this thread and particularly Simon Chen's post. Not sure, but I think it's your answer.
> 
> That script is not provided for general use - config.lua files are hacks / tests.
> 
> John



When I get home tonight, I will post the link the error window provided. 



Cerianthus said:


> I don't quite understand the link, but isn't the benq paler master a way to hardware calibrate? Then it would not be necessary to also set  a calibration in the video card.



Correct, I am switching from video card color calibration to monitor calibration.



Ferguson said:


> Calibration SHOULDN'T have to change the support for DirectX or OpenGL (not the same as "didn't" I realize) (and they shouldn't be mutually incompatible either).
> 
> If it were me I'd reinstall the drivers, set the card settings back to a default, and see if LR works.  Then if the calibration breaks it again, I'd talk to BenQ.



Actually, I just did the reinstall; trying to get BenQ to talk correctly to the DataColor Spyder. I had stopped playing with the new Lr after getting it setup to focus on the color calibration and my new monitor. 
At this point I was curious more about why Adobe is supporting both routes, and what the performance differences were.

Tim


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Nov 15, 2017)

tspear said:


> At this point I was curious more about why Adobe is supporting both routes, and what the performance differences were.


My loose understanding is that LR6 used OpenGL but that LR7 tries to use DirectX.  There's some config file changes floating around that can change back.  I'm not sure it ever does both at the same time, but I think the mixed support is a matter of the migration not intent (my guess is they will remove the OpenGL later, though I have not hear that). 

What's strange is that calibration (whether hardware or card lut) doesn't seem related to which is available or used by LR. In fact monitor (hardware) calibration even seems less likely to cause an issue (I'm a fan - NEC does hardware).


----------



## tspear (Nov 16, 2017)

Here is the link Adobe provided.
Lightroom Classic CC crashes on exit | Windows

Adobe CC Manager said upgrade was available. I did the upgrade, and Lr opens fine. GPU is enabled.

Tim


----------

